# 98 200sx se lighting problem



## twinturbonissan19 (Nov 25, 2005)

yeah ive looket for about 2 hours for information and yeah found alot but nothing i could use well this is my question.The wireing diagram says (illum control red/yel) (lighting switch red/blue or red/green) but on my jvc deck it only has one accessory wire i just want to know what goes where so it will all work good.Cause right now my dash lights dont work cause theres two wires i think its (red/yel and ones red/green)and i dont know where they go ethier my dash lights work or my back lights work and if i connet both of them they short each other out ahhh.And now my speakers dont work . o yeah its a 98 200sx se the subs work fine but just the lighting wireing and the speakers witch might be in the same problem ive stripet the wires and just sodering them together as i go but i dont want to do it again till i know what im doing ive done other installs before in my integra and there was only one illum acc wire so it was pretty simple. So if any one can help me.So all i really need to know is where goes where most of aftermarket stereos have the same diagram so yeah thanks


----------

